# Dovecot Postfix and Horde howto??

## RobinVossen

After Struggling with Sendmail for Quite a while Dilbert told me to use Postfix (THANKS  :Smile: )

Anyhow, I am having problems with it now..

Well I followed the  wiki : http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Mail_Hosting_with_Postfix_and_Dovecot#Setup_Postfix

So thats my Config I did change the Numbers right and well I cant email.

Here is my logfile.

```

   1.

      dovecot: Jan 17 21:12:32 Info: Dovecot v1.0.5 starting up

   2.

      dovecot: Jan 17 21:12:33 Info: auth-worker(default): mysql: Connected to localhost (postfix)

   3.

      dovecot: Jan 17 21:12:33 Info: auth-worker(default): mysql: Connected to localhost (postfix)

   4.

      dovecot: Jan 18 17:26:22 Warning: Killed with signal 15

   5.

      dovecot: Jan 18 17:28:14 Info: Dovecot v1.0.5 starting up

   6.

      dovecot: Jan 18 17:28:15 Info: auth-worker(default): mysql: Connected to localhost (postfix)

   7.

      dovecot: Jan 18 17:28:15 Info: auth-worker(default): mysql: Connected to localhost (postfix)

   8.

      dovecot: Jan 18 17:31:18 Warning: Killed with signal 15

   9.

      dovecot: Jan 18 17:35:33 Info: Dovecot v1.0.5 starting up

  10.

      dovecot: Jan 18 17:35:33 Info: auth-worker(default): mysql: Connected to localhost (postfix)

  11.

      dovecot: Jan 18 17:35:33 Info: auth-worker(default): mysql: Connected to localhost (postfix)

  12.

      dovecot: Jan 18 17:41:02 Warning: Killed with signal 15

  13.

      dovecot: Jan 18 17:44:34 Info: Dovecot v1.0.5 starting up

  14.

      dovecot: Jan 18 17:44:35 Info: auth-worker(default): mysql: Connected to localhost (postfix)

  15.

      dovecot: Jan 18 17:44:35 Info: auth-worker(default): mysql: Connected to localhost (postfix)

```

But I think I did something REALLY stupid somewere.

So well does somebody know this error?

(I know this Question is next from, HELP I AM STUCK without giving extra info but I dont know what to give so)

Cheers,

Robin

ps.

Is it posbile I cant login since the default setup there uses PLAIN and I have in my database a Encrypted one Password Hash?

----------

## depontius

Just an observation...

That looks like 6 non-trivial packages that are all supposed to work together, with certificates thrown in.  IMHO, the chances of throwing all of that in the air, starting the whole mess up, and having it work are just about nil.

I would suggest dropping back a bit and get things running one or two at a time.  On my home server I run Postfix and Dovecot, without the rest of the stuff.  Even those two are semi-independent.  If you can just get Postfix sending and delivering mail, that's a start.  Then bring up Dovecot and see if it will serve IMAP out of the local mail spool, etc.  From that basic functionality, then I'd start adding other pieces, one at a time.  My next choice would probably be the MySQL virtual stuff, or the certificate stuff - pick ONE.  Then do the other.  

Get things working, add functionality, get that working, repeat.

----------

## RobinVossen

Well, you have a point.

but the problem is I am leaving this place after a week.

And well lets say I have 3 work days left so lets say about 25 Hours.

And the system still needs a MailServer. And it needs to be accessible by:

 - a User Friendly GUI -> Horde.

 - People need to be able to  use IMAP/POP3 -> Dovecot

 - Be a eMail Server -> Postfix

 - This all has to work together -> MySQL to store the information since they all allow that.

 - Secure Email (SMTP over SSH/TLS) Certificates generated by OpenSSL supported by Postfix and Dovecot.

I know its easier to set one thing up. make it work and then connect the next thin and make that work.

Then assemble that all slowly.

But I just don't have the time.

So any other ideas?

Cheers,

Robin

ps. Or Ill just pass it on to the next guy  :Wink: 

----------

## depontius

 *RobinVossen wrote:*   

> Well, you have a point.
> 
> but the problem is I am leaving this place after a week.
> 
> And well lets say I have 3 work days left so lets say about 25 Hours.
> ...

 

Pass it on to the next guy.  Seriously.

The last thing to do is make a change just before you leave, be it for the weekend, vacation or forever.  It just never works, things always need a few days to settle out.  Besides, whoever sets it up, the next guy is going to own it.  If you had something up and running smoothly that would be one thing, but to inherit a brand-new never shaken down system is something different entirely.  He'd probably be better off setting the whole thing up himself, in that case.

I'm still not sure about 2 things...

1: Why is a GUI needed to administer an email system?  To be honest, I don't know anything about Horde - that's what I surmise it does.  Had I had to have a GUI administration, I might have chosen the more common Webmin, though I guess the HowTo specified Horde.

2: I take it the users don't have an account (even a nologin account) on the server, so you're having to make them virtual?  Otherwise, other than than following the HowTo, why add the complexity of MySQL?

3: (Bonus) I agree you need certificates, but as I said with the whole thing, throwing it all up in the air and expecting it to come down working is a whole lot to ask.

----------

## RobinVossen

Here are my Answers on your 1,2,3 at the end of your post  :Smile: 

1: Horde is for the users. See it as a FrontEnd Mailsystem

2: I have implanted MySQL today  :Smile:  so that works

3: And well trowing everything in the air really is a pain indeed.

4: I was going to pass it on to the next guy. But I heard today I was going to be the next  guy (if i wanted to on Trippel Pay ^^)

----------

## elgato319

so what is working up to now?

TLS should be pretty easy.

Generate the cert

```

openssl req -new -x509 -nodes -out postfix.crt -keyout postfix.key

openssl x509 -x509toreq -signkey postfix.key -in postfix.crt

```

than get it signed, eg. http://www.cacert.org/ or use a self signed certificate.

to use it in postfix add to main.cf

```

smtpd_use_tls = yes

smtpd_tls_auth_only = no

smtpd_tls_key_file = /etc/postfix/postfix.key

smtpd_tls_cert_file = /etc/postfix/postfix.crt

smtp_use_tls = yes

smtp_tls_note_starttls_offer = yes

smtp_tls_key_file = /etc/postfix/postfix.key

smtp_tls_cert_file = /etc/postfix/postfix.crt 

```

to enable it in dovecot do:

```

ssl_cert_file = /etc/postfix/postfix.crt

ssl_key_file = /etc/postfix/postfix.key

```

----------

## RobinVossen

lol, THANKS!

That does help me you know =)

Anyhow, you know. That does help.

and, well I did make Dovecot work. I can login. And I can list. Not sure if I can list them but sure.

Anyhow, I can also send mail with Postfix  :Smile: 

And I can login with Horde. Using IMAP as login.

Not sure if they all work together at the moment though.

But well they work appart.

Now its time to Assemble them ^^

Cheers,

Robin

----------

